# October 2018 Tractor of the Month Poll Begins Now!



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well here we are looking for a *Tractor of the Month for October 2018* already! Summer has slipped by and it seems that, from all the great new posts and threads from our members over this past summer, we have all had a busy time. 
As for the *October 2018 Tractor of the Month*, we have three great member entries to choose from again this month. _Any new members that would like the opportunity to show case their tractors here on the forum, or any of you old timers have a new tractor in your shed you would like to see here on the forum, get in and register it and tell us a little about what it is and why you picked it. Here is the link!_
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/
Now lets have a look at what we have for you all this month! In no particular order, may we present..........

Here a great old *Ford 841* that belongs to eddie0225
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/ford-tractor-old-girl.1945/









Next up for your consideration is this great old International 484 that belongs to gfstates.
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/484-international.1941/









And last but not least, here is a Kioto DS4110 TLB that belongs to member marc_hanna.
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/kioti-ds4110-tlb.1878/









A great selection of tractors to spur you all on! Have fun and cast your vote.... you can't complain about the winner if you don't vote, and you can't become a contender unless you add your tractor to the registry for all of us to enjoy!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice line up again. Tough choice but here I go............ Voted!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2018)

These three entries represent hundreds of hours of work. Regardless of the outcome, they share the honor of being put forward for your vote. I encourage all members to vote and to enter your own tractor into the showcase for future consideration.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Got it done!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Great lineup but I do have a favorite. That bumper on the ford is a killer


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

Voted.Great lineup guys.

Three tractors,all look like they're ready for business.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

This is getting more difficult all of the time...So many great tractors! I liked the story behind the 484. A little message to "Dad"...If your feeling worthless, throw some of that my way. You're a talented man...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Choices are great once again,getting to the point I'll have to flip a coin.


----------



## tarbe (Sep 7, 2018)

Almost hate to vote...because a vote for one is sorta a vote against the others. 

And they all deserve a thumbs up!

So kinda wish I had three votes - lol. Sounds like the soccer tourney where everyone gets a trophy.

Ok, I'll stop rambling now.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

That IH 484 is really nice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Time's running out on this months poll. Be sure to scroll up to the top of this page and vote!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

OK ladies, show us what your choice would be! No one gets in trouble for having a bit of Tractorforum fun!! Cast your vote and see just how good it feels to participate in the greatest poll on the world wide web!


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

I could put that Kioti to work today!


----------

